# Eurotackle Shop- Venlo



## eddijung (5. Oktober 2008)

|wavey: Hallo möchte gerne mal den eurotackle - shop in venlo aufsuchen . Habe deren Seite mal aufgesucht. dort steht : Filiaal Venlo van 1 april tot 30 September Donderdagavond koopavond.Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen , was damit gemeint ist. Soll das etwa heissen das die Filiale nicht mehr existiert ? War schon  mal jemand von Euch da? Vielen Dank im Voraus !#6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

|wavey:Wie heißt denn die Seite?|wavey:


----------



## mlkteam (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

seite heißt

www.eurotackle.nl 

gruß

Manuel


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Das bedeutet, daß zw. April und September Donnerstags verlängerte Ladenöffnungszeiten gelten!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Ich habe diesen Niederländischen Satz mal im Google Übersetzer übersetzen lassen.
Und dabei kam genau das hier raus: *Venlo Filiale von 1. April bis Donnerstag, 30. September Fahrrad 
*Naja ergibt jetzt nicht wirklich Sinn


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Niederländischen Satz mal im Google Übersetzer übersetzen lassen.
> Und dabei kam genau das hier raus: *Venlo Filiale von 1. April bis Donnerstag, 30. September Fahrrad *
> Naja ergibt jetzt nicht wirklich Sinn


 


Eine Babbelfish- Übersetzung würde ähnlich lauten|muahah:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Koopavond = wie schon richtig gesagt : verlängerte Ladenschlusszeit ==> und zwar im Zeitraum 01.04 - 30.09.jeweils am Donnerstagabend

Falls Ihr soviel Niederländisch schon nicht zusammen bekommt, dann übt ruhig mal ein bisschen vor eurem Einkauf dort, als Gast in einem Land sollte man stets bemüht sein, gerade mit der Sprache Barrieren aus dem Weg zu räumen :m.

Eddy


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Naja, die können notfalls fast alle Englisch.

Also es liegt jetzt nur an euch


----------



## Milka75 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Naja, die können notfalls fast alle Englisch.
> 
> Also es liegt jetzt nur an euch




Lars und Rick sprechen auch sehr gut Deutsch


----------



## Teeto (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Die älteren unter Euch werden sich sicherlich noch an die Zeiten erinnern, als auch in Deutschland jedes Geschäft um 18.30 geschlossen hat, aber es den "langen Donnerstag" gab, wo bis (20Uhr?) geöffnet war.
In den NL gibt es das afaik immernoch. Wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe ist dann bis 21Uhr geöffnet.
Koopavond ist aber doch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen ("Kaufabend" sollte das doch fast selbsterklärend machen), naja, vielleicht nur für mich, der immer nah an der Grenze wohnt und sich mit den Geflogenheiten der Nachbarn ein bisschen auskennt.


----------



## gimli (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*



> naja, vielleicht nur für mich, der immer nah an der Grenze wohnt und sich mit den Geflogenheiten der Nachbarn ein bisschen auskennt.



Nein nicht nur für dich. Ich wohne etwas weiter von der Grenze weg, finde allerdings, dass jeder Deutsche sich etwas Mühe geben kann, die Sprache, die Gebräuche und Gepflogenheiten seines Nachbarn oder des Urlaubslandes ein wenig zu erlernen. 

Es kostet sicherlich ein wenig Zeit und Mühen – kommt aber immer gut an - togal in welchem Land man sich aufhält.


----------



## uwe103 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*



gimli schrieb:


> ..... dass jeder Deutsche sich etwas Mühe geben kann, die Sprache, die Gebräuche und Gepflogenheiten seines Nachbarn oder des Urlaubslandes ein wenig zu erlernen.



Urlaubsland ist okay, aber weißt Du überhaupt, wieviel "Nachbarländer" Deutschland hat? Sorry, aber ich habe noch etwas anderes zu tun, als jeden Abend zur Volkshochschule zu gehen und jeden Wochentag eine andere Sprache zu erlernen.


----------



## schnupp (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Eurotackle Shop- Venlo*

Hallo Uwe,
aber du gehst ja nicht in all diese Länder zum angeln!

Ich fische seit über 15 Jahren fast nur in Belgien und Holland und finde es für selbstverständlich dort auch nur flämisch zu sprechen.
Klar klappt das noch nicht 100% aber die meisten merken erst am Kennzeichen meines Autos, das ich Deutscher bin:m

Ich denke auch das es was mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun hat.
Hatte noch nie mit einem einheimischen Angler ,Probleme und habe dadurch viele Angelfreunde getroffen.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------

